# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Norge - Russland Kvinnefotball

## Kirkenes

Saturday October 27 at 16.00 Central European Summer Time (CEST) the Norwegian Women's National Football (Soccer) Team plays Russia in an extremely important qualirying match for the 2009 European Championships.   
Norway currently ranked #5 in the World and Russia currently ranked # 15 are both undefeated in group play.   The match will be played in Stavanger, Norway and will be televised live on TV2 as well as TV2's web-tv: http://www.tv2.no/sumo 
I just subscribed to TV2's webtv during the past week and it cost me 149 NOK for one month.  It is also possible to subscribe for a single football at a charge of 99 NOK.   
**I'm brand new here so I apologize if it wasn't appropriate to post the information about this match here in this forum.

----------


## Kirkenes

In case anyone is interested, here is Norway's roster along with each player's club team: 
Bente Nordby (Djurg

----------


## Kirkenes

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any information that they can post about Russia's current squad? I just checked the uefa.com site and found the following roster that Russia used in their 5-1 victory over Austria on August 23rd. In that match the two Natalias, Mokshanova and sub. Barbashina scored a pair of goals each. 
Russia 
* 1 Elvira Todua
* 2 Maria Dyatchkova
* 4 Anna Kozhnikova
* 10 Olesya Kurochkina
* 17 Natalia Mokshanova
* 9 Elena Morozova
* 6 Natalia Pertseva
* 8 Valentina Savchenkova
* 16 Olga Sergaeva
* 5 Tatiana Skotnikova
* 3 Ksenia Tsybutovich 
substitutes 
* 12 Maria Pigaleva
* 20 Natalia Barbashina
* 18 Olga Kremleva
* 11 Olga Letyushova
* 14 Olga Petrova
* 13 Alla Rogova
* 15 Nadezhda Kharchenko 
Coach 
Yuri Bystritsky 
Here is the link to Russia's 2003 Women's World Cup squad:  http://www.fifa.com/tournaments/archive ... 83727.html

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Unfortunately, Norway is going beat Russia 3-0! It will be a sad day for the roaming wild bears from the east!  :P  
But I am afraid that not even the hardcore Russian soccer/football fans care about Women's soccer.   ::  
PS: Welcome, Kirkenes!  ::

----------


## Kirkenes

> Unfortunately, Norway is going beat Russia 3-0! It will be a sad day for the roaming wild bears from the east!  :P

 *Helt fantastisk!!*  Did you bet on this match?!?!?  I'm really impressed that the first prediction I've seen you make on a women's football match you got the exact score correct.   ::   Well done!!   

> But I am afraid that not even the hardcore Russian soccer/football fans care about Women's soccer.

 Unfortunately I think you are correct.  This is too bad because I think that the Russian Women's National Team has a lot of potential.  The goalkeeper Elvira Todua made some nice saves and I was also impressed by #10 Olesya Kurochkina, #5 Tatiana Skotnikova, and #15 Olga Petrova.   

> PS: Welcome, Kirkenes!

 *Spasibo* & *Tusen takk!!*  Your efforts are the main reason why I finally was able to post here in this forum.  I registered with another username here about a month ago, but had some difficulty getting that username confirmed.   
I almost gave up on the idea of ever posting here, but decided to email *Vinnie* after I read several of his posts here in the *Scandinavian Lounge*.  He was kind enough to contact one of the moderators here and after receiving his help I was able to re-register here with the new user name *Kirkenes* and fortunately had that user name confirmed *uten problem.*

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Unfortunately, Norway is going beat Russia 3-0! It will be a sad day for the roaming wild bears from the east!  :P   *Helt fantastisk!!*  Did you bet on this match?!?!?  I'm really impressed that the first prediction I've seen you make on a women's football match you got the exact score correct.    Well done!!

 Whoa!?! I was right? Well, the Norwegian team is really a good team, so I knew they would win... but by how much was pure guesswork!   ::

----------

